# B&S model 92502 3104 won't start



## sightedone (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi all,

I am new here. Been working on my mower for about a week and am reaching out in frustration. 

I have a mower with a b&s model 92502 and type 3104. On the rare pull that I can get it to start, it only runs for a few seconds. I checked the plug and fuel filter and the choke seems to be working properly. THe engine is quite clean as well. I followed a post in another forum and someone had suggested checking points and condensor. I followed all the instructions on taking the thing apart and pulling off the flywheel. But when it is off, I see no points or condensor as according to the description. I found a parts list for the model on the b&s website and their are no points or condensor pictured or listed. What is up with that?

So, am I missing something and they are there somewhere? Also, is there something else that might be causing the issue?

Thank you all in advance for taking the time to read and consider.

Dan


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I think that motor has the fuel tank on top if so, first remove the fuel line from the carb to see if fuel is getting to the carb, with that done close off the fuel somehow, visegrips,c-clamp, whatever.Now remove the bowl form the carb, clean the gunk from the bowl and the small holes in the bolt you removed from the bottom of the bowl(it can be tricky, maybe yours is in the pickup). To save time, re-attach the fuel line to the carb and let fuel flow to the carb to see if fuel pours all over or there are any obstructions in the float and needle valve if so you will need to remove the float and needle valve assembly, if you had no fuel flow during this process you can use some spray cleaner in the needle valve to blow out the obstruction, however, at this point it would indicate the carb being varnished(has had bad gas and evaporation). It is best at this point to remove the carb(be careful with the springs they actually do something) and soak the carb overnite in a good carb dip. Do not put any rubber parts in the carb dip cause it makes them expand and useless. Any adjustment screws should be closed to set counting each revolution so when they are replaced they can be set to the previous setting. After removal from dip blow all holes, cracks and crevases with compressed air, carb or brake parts cleaner, re-install any adjustment screws to their original setting, re-assemble and hope for the best. If I missed a step I am sure someone will point it out to us. Have a nice day. Geo


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

*Won't start*

Take the spark plug out, hook the wire back up and ground it to the motor. Then pull the rope and see if you have spark. If you do Great!! if not unplug the small wire to the amature (horseshoe looking piece around the flywheel that has the spark plug wire coming out of it) pull the rope and check for spark. If you have spark there is a short in the grounding wire somewhere. If still no spark you will need to replace the armature.

Good luck


----------

